# Is Glutamine worth the money?



## Hlanderr (Jan 20, 2006)

Is it worth it to go buy a tub of some Glutamine? I'd probably be taking in an extra 10g between a PWO shake and a shake at some other point every day.... right now i lift 4 days a week.

i know most of the benefits- recovery and immune support.... but is it found in foods?
do you think its worth it? do you take it?

thanks


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 21, 2006)

I used to take glutamine regularly, FOR A LONG TIME, it provides no benefits that BCAA's could not, at leasdt in the realm of anti-muscle wasting effects


----------



## Tier (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm using the last of a bottle, I see no difference in recovery time from when I didn't take it.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 21, 2006)

I take 5g first thing in the morning, 5g pre- and post-workout, and 5g before bed.  It is good for decreasing recovery time and soreness, but it is best for its anti-catabolic properties.  It is cheapest to get at www.customnutritionwarehouse.com


----------



## redman12 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> Is it worth it to go buy a tub of some Glutamine? I'd probably be taking in an extra 10g between a PWO shake and a shake at some other point every day.... right now i lift 4 days a week.
> 
> i know most of the benefits- recovery and immune support.... but is it found in foods?
> do you think its worth it? do you take it?
> ...



I take it and i like it


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 21, 2006)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I take 5g first thing in the morning, 5g pre- and post-workout, and 5g before bed.  It is good for decreasing recovery time and soreness, but it is best for its anti-catabolic properties.  It is cheapest to get at www.customnutritionwarehouse.com



Damn you can get aakg cheap there!


----------



## jasone (Jan 21, 2006)

Just a secret, nothing works.  Protein, glutamine, creatine, you name it.  Sponcered bodybuilders have rooms full of this shit because they can't give it away fast enough.  Multi-vitamins are your best bet for supps but don't go crazy with them.  I just saved you and your colon a lot of money, go buy some food or take your girlfriend out for dinner, you will get full and you might get lucky.
Here comes the firestorm!


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 23, 2006)

jasone said:
			
		

> Just a secret, nothing works.  Protein, glutamine, creatine, you name it.  Sponcered bodybuilders have rooms full of this shit because they can't give it away fast enough.  Multi-vitamins are your best bet for supps but don't go crazy with them.  I just saved you and your colon a lot of money, go buy some food or take your girlfriend out for dinner, you will get full and you might get lucky.
> Here comes the firestorm!



Sounds like you don't respond well....
Either that or you are a complete moron who doesn't use anything correctly.


----------



## pengers84 (Jan 23, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I used to take glutamine regularly, FOR A LONG TIME, it provides no benefits that BCAA's could not, at leasdt in the realm of anti-muscle wasting effects



What are BCAA's


----------



## bballstud (Jan 23, 2006)

They are Branch Chained Aimino Acids... read up on this...http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/bcaa.html that should give ya an idea..


----------



## gopro (Jan 24, 2006)

jasone said:
			
		

> Just a secret, nothing works.  Protein, glutamine, creatine, you name it.  Sponcered bodybuilders have rooms full of this shit because they can't give it away fast enough.  Multi-vitamins are your best bet for supps but don't go crazy with them.  I just saved you and your colon a lot of money, go buy some food or take your girlfriend out for dinner, you will get full and you might get lucky.
> Here comes the firestorm!



Congrats...you have made the top 5 of most idiotic statements ever made on this site!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Congrats...you have made the top 5 of most idiotic statements ever made on this site!



  I agree!!



			
				gopro said:
			
		

> Yes



I disagree!!


----------



## gopro (Jan 25, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I agree!!
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree!!



I will agree to disagree with you about glutamine. As long as all my clients take it, and do better than without it I am happy!


----------



## largepkg (Jan 25, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Congrats...you have made the top 5 of most idiotic statements ever made on this site!




That's pretty hard to do considering Johnnny has the top 4. Good job Jasone!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 25, 2006)

If somebody has the extra dough for it, I say take it, by all means. However, I see more benefit in spending the money elsewhere.


----------



## gopro (Jan 25, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> That's pretty hard to do considering Johnnny has the top 4. Good job Jasone!



Actually, I think this guys statment might land in the top 3 at least.


----------

